# Taco bell run!!



## Fiver

Oh yeah, babies. The munchies have come to claim me. Chicken Baja Chalupa, I hear your call! I'm coming!


----------



## Andy

Run for the border!

Isn't that stuff like fried up chicken ass with a side of greasy cheese?


----------



## Daniel

I just came back from Subway :angel:

But I would recommend the bean burritos.  

Whatever you get, just make sure to ask for double nacho cheese to be added


----------



## Andy

Mmmmm Subway! I haven't had subway for a very long time.  
Have you had Taco Bell? I've never had it, actually I don't know if I have ever seen one here.  Oh. you added that ater so my question was answered.


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - Dog eats Bean Burrito in 1 second


----------



## Daniel

> Chicken Baja Chalupa, I hear your call! I'm coming!


That actually looks healthier than the bean burritos, which have the same amount of saturated fat (4 g or 20% of daily amount).

My goodness, they are trying to compete with Subway now:



> You can order anything on the menu _fresco style_ and when you do, the cheese and sauce are replaced with salsa.
> 
> Healthier Fast Food Choices: Your Taco Bell Nutrition Guide


I'm actually disappointed in them for going against their roots , but at least they don't advertise it.


----------



## Andy

No this is a good thing. At least they offer healthy (ha ha ha) choices. 
I guess I shouldn't judge before I have been there. Do they have Taco Bell in Canada?


----------



## Jazzey

STP said:


> No this is a good thing. At least they offer healthy (ha ha ha) choices.
> I guess I shouldn't judge before I have been there. Do they have Taco Bell in Canada?



Yes, they do.   They're usually tied into...I can't remember now - but another chain of fast food. 

I've never had Taco Bell....


----------



## Daniel

Maybe KFC?  Taco Bell and KFC are owned by the same parent company, which also owns other "restaurants."

To find the nearest location:

TacoBell.ca


----------



## Jazzey

Daniel said:


> Maybe KFC?  Taco Bell and KFC are owned by the same parent company, which also owns other "restaurants."
> 
> To find the nearest location:
> 
> TacoBell.ca



Yes.   Thank you - that's exactly it.


----------



## Andy

Oh! They have tonnes of them here! Goes to show you how spaced out I am. I thought they were only American.


----------



## Daniel

It's our gift to you


----------



## Jazzey

STP said:


> Oh! They have tonnes of them here! Goes to show you how spaced out I am. I thought they were only American.



  Not spaced out STP.  But if you don't really do the fast food thing, or only do a specific one, it's easy to forget about the others. I don't typically get KFC and so it's easy for me to forget all about it and Taco Bell. 

But now, I am curious about Taco Bell...I'll have to try it out at some point. 

This weekend though, I'm saving that bad calories for a trip to a local fish spot for some whole fried clams and chips.   People come from all over to go to this particular spot - so I'm looking forward to seeing what all the rage is about.


----------



## Andy

Oh thank-you! Will you please take your Wal*Marts back?


Mmmmmm clams. Lucky you.


----------



## Jazzey

:lol: STP...Yes, please - I second that.


----------



## Daniel

Just think of Walmart as a voyage of discovery to the best that China has to offer.


----------



## Daniel

I was wrong, they are adverting their Fresco offerings:

Fresco Menu

At this rate, I may go there before Fiver does


----------



## Andy

It's even peeked my interest! lol 
Go ahead Daniel. Get yourself a nice light snack for the evening.:goodjob:


----------



## NicNak

STP said:


> Oh thank-you! Will you please take your Wal*Marts back?
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm clams. Lucky you.





Daniel said:


> Just think of Walmart as a voyage of discovery to the best that China has to offer.




There is so much fun to be had at Wal Mart! 


YouTube - The Pooter Episode 27 FARTING in Wal-Mart PRANK


----------



## Fiver

STP said:


> Oh thank-you! Will you please take your Wal*Marts back?



Oh dear god NO! NO! I'm on a one woman quest to rid them from the states!

And listen up! NOBODY goes to Taco Bell for the nutritious benefits, dammit! Don't kill my joy and elation at having this delicious, artery clogging, hip-thickening chicken baja chalupa ready to enter past my lips!

Obviously, Daniel-san and I need to take you two on a tour of of Taco Bell so you can also worship the unhealthy goodness!


----------



## Andy

I'm scared!


----------



## Fiver

It's okay. Daniel will protect you by only letting you order bean burritos without cheese or sour cream.


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:  Yes, and with the beans on the side.


----------



## Daniel

Ha ha 

BTW, I see they are actually better than Subway, potentially.  

Their tacos have a lot less calories than their burritos:



> *Fresco Ranchero Chicken Soft Taco: *4g of fat, 170 calories, 730mg of sodium
> *Fresco Grilled Steak Soft Taco:* 4.5g of fat, 160 calories, 550mg of sodium
> *Fresco Crunchy Taco:* 8grams of fat, 150 calories, 370mg of sodium
> *Fresco Soft Beef Taco:* 7g of fat, 150 calories, 650mg of sodium
> 
> Taco Bell Fresco Menu: Fast Food Product Review - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------



## Andy

Subway you can lose a lot of the calories by hallowing out your bread. I use to get the kiddie bread and scoop it out. 

I simply refuse to think that anything in a fast food place is healthy unless it is straight salad with no meat. Still grosses me out. I took a food safety course in order to work as I dietary aide in a hospital. after that-you just don't look at certain things the same.


----------



## Fiver

You know, you guys are ruining this whole culinary experience for me tonight.


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:  Sorry Fiver.  Go ahead and enjoy the Taco Bell... I'll forget all about this thread when I'm eating my deep-fried clams later on this weekend.


----------



## Fiver

_L'chaim._


----------



## Andy

You guys are making me sick.


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - David Letterman at Taco Bell


----------



## Fiver

I swear he works at my local Bell!


----------



## Daniel

I just found out that Taco Bell is giving away a free taco for Halloween!

Free Black Jack Taco (only in the US!)

Now all I need is to borrow my neighbor's minivan and her 6 kids


----------



## Andy

Ugh Come on! That is totally going to get all over the pillow case.:rant:


----------



## Daniel

You're right. It's also going to be hard to eat on the way home.


----------



## Fiver

I had a bite of one (I ordered the chicken baja chalupa, naturally.) Wasn't that good. Not worth a minivan full of kids, anyway.


----------



## Andy

Oh for sure. I mean sorting the meat from all the candy that was already in the pillow case, and the cheese, putting it all back together. Ugh, there goes your Halloween night.


----------



## Daniel

Fiver said:


> I had a bite of one (I ordered the chicken baja chalupa, naturally.) Wasn't that good. Not worth a minivan full of kids, anyway.


 
Next time get the Mexican Pizza 

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm189/woofboy111/Food/IMG_1376.jpg

The Mexican Pizza actually tastes pretty good, but I haven't had one in years.  My tastes may have changed since then


----------



## Andy

Oh boy, does that ever look good! What a exquisite presentation. lol You guys aren't promoting Taco Bell very well...


----------



## Daniel

Ha ha  That's why the burritos are better since they hide the contents


----------



## Fiver

Look, it's something you have to experience in person. It's almost cultish. It's....it's....inexplicable.


----------



## Daniel

And when you go there, STP, be sure to bring back lots of their taco sauce packets.  That way, everything you eat at home can taste like Taco Bell


----------



## Banned

Looking at the title of this thread, we could completely change the implied meaning simply by inserting a comma in the title - "Taco Bell, Run!"


----------



## Andy

lol That is perfect Turtle. Did you know we had Taco Bell here?


----------



## Banned

I did, but I've always been too afraid to try it.  I like to stick to healthier options such as Tim Hortons, Subway, and CocoBrooks.


----------



## NicNak

Turtle said:


> I did, but I've always been too afraid to try it.  I like to stick to healthier options such as Tim Hortons, Subway, and CocoBrooks.




I hope everyone is finished their Taco Bell meal when I say this:


Apparently Taco Bell meat is pet food grade meat.


----------



## Daniel

....which is why I recommended the bean burrito  

But I'm sure it's human grade, just as are some of the expensive pet foods 

BTW, you can order a taco with beans instead of meat.


----------



## Fiver

Hey, if it's good enough for Hoser, it's good enough for me.


You will not ruin my chicken baja chalupa euphoria tonight, you will not.


----------



## Banned

NicNak said:


> I hope everyone is finished their Taco Bell meal when I say this:
> 
> 
> Apparently Taco Bell meat is pet food grade meat.


 
I'm pretty sure that would be illegal.  "Pet food grade meat" (talking about the stuff you buy at a grocery store, not the good stuff) is full of byproducts which are not fit for human consumption - things like beaks, feathers, hair, feces, feet, and other things.  Often, pet food meat (the protein source) isn't even identified in the ingredient panel - it will simply say "meat product" or "meat meal" or "meat byproducts".  Some even use peanut hulls as a protein source, though there is actually no protein in that.  They do that because they don't use a consistent "protein" source - they use whatever is cheapest when they're making that batch.  

The pet food industry is unregulated - human food is strictly regulated.


----------



## Andy

I have never heard of cocobrooks.

Isn't pet food made from horse meat by product? Or is that the expensive exquisite pet food that they use in the Taco Bell Pizza


----------



## Daniel

It's a pizza place in Canada but only in Calgary:

Coco Brooks Pizza


----------



## Fiver

I repeat: You will NOT ruin my Chicken Baja Chalupa euphoria.

Look, I've had a crappy week. Don't take Taco Bell away from me too, dammit.

Or I'll have to resort to Hot 'n' Now. We don't want that.


----------



## Andy

Thanks Daniel. I shall check it out one of these years.

Hot n' Now sounds just as tasty. Geeez it's pretty evident that I don't go out


----------



## Daniel

I had not had heard of Hot 'N Now either.

I see it's based in Michigan, but had 150 locations in the US during it's peak.  Right now, it only has 14:

Hot 'n Now - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So it really wasn't that hot, after all


----------



## Andy

Not "now":blush:


----------



## Daniel

:lol:

It seems it was geared to those who thought paying 30 cents more for a burger was an outrage:

YouTube - Hot 'n Now Commercials

So I guess that's why Fiver does not want to resort to their quality or lack thereof.


----------



## Fiver

Yeah, when I lived in Traverse City we called it "Rotten Cow" for a good reason.


----------



## NicNak

My favorite Burger place of all time  Lick's!! it is super awsome.

I had it tonight for supper


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> I just found out that Taco Bell is giving away a free taco for Halloween!
> 
> Free Black Jack Taco (only in the US!)
> 
> Now all I need is to borrow my neighbor's minivan and her 6 kids





Fiver said:


> I had a bite of one (I ordered the chicken baja chalupa, naturally.) Wasn't that good. Not worth a minivan full of kids, anyway.





I'm not sure I understand. You have to trade a minivan and 6 kids for a taco?


----------



## Daniel

> You have to trade a minivan and 6 kids for a taco?


Yes, it's just another sign of the weakening US dollar. 

(One taco only costs about $1 and it's one per person, so obviously you need to bring a bunch of people to make the trip worthwhile.)


----------



## white page

I've been avoiding this thread, and now having read it, I should have listened to my intuition, I don't understand a word of it !


----------



## Fiver

Of course not. You don't drive a minivan.


----------



## white page

Fiver said:


> Of course not. You don't drive a minivan.


I thought a minivan was some sort of american fast food :funny:


----------



## Daniel

It's like Walmart's version of an authentic Mexican restaurant, with 7-Up soda instead of margaritas.


----------

